# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Some pics to share (non Killie)

## Sky Devil

My Betta Falx mouthbrooding and its fry





Betta Pugnax Mouthbrooding


So happy to see them breed  :Very Happy:

----------

